# First The Prada Keychain And Now This...gucci Pulls Its 'blackface Sweater' From Stores



## Kitamita (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/gucci-pulls-its-blackface-sweater-from-stores-after-complaints.html

*Gucci pulls its 'blackface sweater' from stores after complaints*

Published 6 Hours Ago  Updated 5 Hours AgoThe Associated Press



AP Photo
A screenshot taken on Thursday Feb.7, 2019 from an online fashion outlet showing a Gucci turtleneck black wool balaclava sweater for sale, that they recently pulled from its online and physical stores.
Gucci has apologized for a wool sweater after complaints that it resembled blackface makeup and said the item had been pulled from its online and physical stores.

It was the latest case of an Italian fashion house having to apologize for cultural or racial insensitivity.

In a statement posted on Twitter on Wednesday, Gucci said it was committed to diversity and considered it a "fundamental value to be fully upheld, respected and at the forefront of every decision we make."



View image on Twitter





gucci

✔@gucci
https://twitter.com/gucci/status/1093345744080306176

Gucci deeply apologizes for the offense caused by the wool balaclava jumper.
We consider diversity to be a fundamental value to be fully upheld, respected, and at the forefront of every decision we make. 
Full statement below.


3,066
7:08 PM - Feb 6, 2019

2,609 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




The turtleneck black wool balaclava sweater covers the nose and includes a red cut-out for the mouth. It was ridiculed on social media as insensitive and racist, at a time when the U.S. is grappling with cases of old photos of politicians with their faces blackened.


In December, Prada said it was no longer selling a line of accessories that featured a character with brown skin and exaggerated red lips after complaints they resembled blackface.

And last year, Dolce & Gabbana canceled a Shanghai runway show and apologized after complaints that an advertising campaign featuring a Chinese model trying to eat pizza, spaghetti and a cannoli with chopsticks was culturally insensitive.


----------



## Kitamita (Feb 7, 2019)

*https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/gucci-pulls-its-blackface-sweater-from-stores-after-complaints.html*

*Prada Will Stop Selling $550 Monkey Figure Decried as Racist*
By 
Chiara Albanese
 and 
Robert Williams
December 14, 2018, 8:27 AM PST Updated on December 14, 2018, 8:31 AM PST





Prada store with "Pradamalia" figures on display. Photographer: Chinyere Ezie

Prada will stop selling a $550 monkey figurine after social media users in the U.S. called out a strong resemblance to racist caricatures historically used to dehumanize black people.



The monkeys are a part of Prada’s new “Pradamalia” line of small items like keychains and toys featuring cartoon creatures that come in several colors. The black and brown versions have oversized red lips, a traditional hallmark of blackface.



“They are imaginary creatures not intended to have any reference to the real world and certainly not blackface,” the company said in a statement. “Prada Group never had the intention of offending anyone and we abhor all forms of racism and racist imagery. In this interest, we will withdraw all of the characters in question from display and circulation.”



View image on Twitter





[email protected]_ceo
https://twitter.com/purplegirl_ceo/status/1073579792719597568

The Devil is @Prada Really?! It’s 2018 & this is what you’re selling? #boycottprada @shaunking @soledadobrien have you seen this?!




This marks the latest instance of a fashion house using imagery that’s at best tone-deaf, at worst, racist and exploitative. In November, Dolce & Gabbana angered Chinese customers with a video ad campaign that showed a Chinese model struggling to eat spaghetti and pizza with chopsticks.







"Pradamalia" keychain on a bag.

Photographer: Chinyere Ezie
Swedish apparel chain Hennes & Mauritz AB apologized after it featured a black child modeling a hoodie with the text “Coolest monkey in the jungle.” Some of its South African stores were vandalized and had to be closed temporarily.

Related: Dolce & Gabbana Shows That Marketing Blunders Know No Borders

The incident comes as Prada tries to plot its comeback. Prada, which is finally emerging from three years of falling profits set off by a slowdown in China and compounded by a failure to recognize that the internet had fundamentally transformed the luxury business, saw sales grow 9 percent in the first half of 2018.

— With assistance by Vernon Silver


----------



## Keen (Feb 7, 2019)

I saw the Gucci sweater on my FB timeline. I thought it was a satire.


----------



## Makenzie (Feb 7, 2019)

I  can't see how anyone at Gucci thought that sweater was a good idea.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Feb 8, 2019)

This is why workplace diversity matters. No one in the room to tell these fools stunts like this are a bad idea and why.


----------



## fluffyforever (Feb 8, 2019)

Kitamita said:


> And last year, Dolce & Gabbana canceled a Shanghai runway show and apologized after complaints that an advertising campaign featuring a Chinese model trying to eat pizza, spaghetti and a cannoli with chopsticks was culturally insensitive.



No lie though... I have a coworker, sweet and lovely person, who is from China and uses chopsticks for everything and anything. 

She brings a lunch everyday and no matter what she brings, she has her chopsticks and a spoon. She will not touch her food with her hands or use a fork or knife. 

I've seen her use chopsticks for large fried chicken tenders, French fries, hot wings, pizza, apple slices, orange slices, little cupcakes, and potatoes chips. She's been in the US for a little more than 1 year now.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Feb 8, 2019)

BackToMyRoots said:


> This is why workplace diversity matters. No one in the room to tell these fools stunts like this are a bad idea and why.



Exactly...  if they had some black executives who were allowed to speak up without risking their jobs, this would not happen!


----------



## Sheriberi (Feb 9, 2019)

BackToMyRoots said:


> This is why workplace diversity matters. No one in the room to tell these fools stunts like this are a bad idea and why.



I think they know. They WANT to do this.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 9, 2019)

^^^Basically. This is why going to school is fundamental for understanding how the world works: the same kids who use to bully others in class, become adults who run major companies and continue to bully others and countries at that.


----------



## weaveadiva (Feb 10, 2019)

And black folks will still support them. 

I was so disgusted when I saw this I emailed it to my mother. I've never seen the monkey keychains before but clearly they knew after the outcry what they were doing yet here they come with this  sweater.


BackToMyRoots said:


> This is why workplace diversity matters. No one in the room to tell these fools stunts like this are a bad idea and why.


This. This. This.


----------



## Sheriberi (Feb 10, 2019)

Serious question: Are we as a people able to boycott anyone or anything anymore? Or have we become too spoiled and apathetic?


----------



## weaveadiva (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriberi said:


> Serious question: Are we as a people able to boycott anyone or anything anymore? Or have we become too spoiled and apathetic?


I thought of your comment when I saw this:

*Floyd Mayweather Drops Fortune at Gucci, Rips Blackface Boycott *
https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/12/floyd-mayweather-gucci-boycott-shopping-spree/ (NSFW)

He basically says he's not a follower and he does what he wants. Then he comes out with a fistful of money and lots of Gucci bags and makes a point of letting the TMZ dude know. 

I didn't watch all of it.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Feb 13, 2019)

weaveadiva said:


> I thought of your comment when I saw this:
> 
> *Floyd Mayweather Drops Fortune at Gucci, Rips Blackface Boycott *
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/12/floyd-mayweather-gucci-boycott-shopping-spree/ (NSFW)
> ...



Well,  you can't bring everybody- some people will be left behind.

 Oh, Floyd, it's good that you are not a follower but you still are supporting a company that produced a shirt mocking your race/culture. Now you can be used by said company in their advertising campaign- See Floyd doesn't care, why should you?  Good move there.


----------

